# Spousal Renewal - Still unclear



## estimari (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, 

We are about to renew my husband's temporary residence - relative (spousal) visa and are very confused about the requirements. Assuming the obvious documents i.e. passport copy, current visa copy, previous visa copy, SA ID, we are not sure what other documents are required.

The regulations published in the gazette states that all that is required is:
1. Proof of relationship, i.e. marriage certificate
2. Financial assurance if not spousal or child. Therefore does not apply here
3. Police Clearance

The VFS website says:
1. 1. Proof of relationship, i.e. marriage certificate
2. Financial assurance if not spousal or child. Therefore does not apply here
_No mention of police clearance, and as per yesterday's poster, this is reason for decline!_

The VFS appointment checklist provided gives requirements of a full new application ie medical/radiological tests, etc. This is in direct conflict with the other content on their website. 

The DHA website only covers information for a new visa, and only states it can be renewed. 

So, we called and emailed both parties. DHA call centre says a full new application is required but did not sound knowledgeable or professional at all so I have no confidence in their reply. Arcadia office did not know at all. VFS does not know about police clearance or the difference between renewal and a new one :crazy:

So, please can someone help who has perhaps gone through this new process recently and/or has the expertise?

We have everything has stated in the gazette. Is that the best and correct one to follow or should we rush to do a full application?

On a side note: We recently applied for a police clearance on 30 June by going to the Criminal Records Centre to hand it in ourselves. To our very pleasant surprise, the queues were not all that long AND we received the police clearance within 10 days! We are really impressed.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Theoretically and in practice are unfortunately very different things.

While you could theoretically leave out a few originally submitted documents, everything you gave for the first one needs to be given in again, new, for the second if you want to be 150% sure there are no rejections or comebacks.


----------



## estimari (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Legalman!

We eventuallly also got hold of someone at VFS who seemed to know what was going on - she said pretty much the same thing. Although the requirements to renew should be much less (as per gazette), in practice they are seeing a lot of rejections coming through if all the documents are not there as if it is a new application. Confusion at Home affairs it seems! 

We rushed to get the extra documentation and handed it in on Friday. As you said, the risk of rejection and paying an additional R1350 is not worth it.

Hopefully this thread will assist others about to renew their spousal visas. 

Also, Legal man you rock and deserve a medal with all your assistance !!


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

estimari said:


> Thanks Legalman!
> 
> We eventuallly also got hold of someone at VFS who seemed to know what was going on - she said pretty much the same thing. Although the requirements to renew should be much less (as per gazette), in practice they are seeing a lot of rejections coming through if all the documents are not there as if it is a new application. Confusion at Home affairs it seems!
> 
> ...


I second you for that.


----------

